
Is free speech under threat? - tsylba
http://pogomix.net/is-free-speech-under-threat/
======
lizardskull
Your list continues to grow.

Protesters block entrance to conservative Ben Shapiro's talk at Cal State LA.

[http://abc7.com/news/ben-shapiro-escorted-from-csula-due-
to-...](http://abc7.com/news/ben-shapiro-escorted-from-csula-due-to-angry-
protesters/1219358/)

